# putting labels on reiser 3.6 partitions [solved]

## equaeghe

Hello,

I would like to put labels on my reiserfs partitions using reiserfstne -l, but this can only be done while the partition in question is unmounted.  First of all, partitions I'm not afraid of unmount, such as /tmp and /home can't seem to be unmounted because they're in use.  Second, I'm hesitant to unmount my / partition, fearing this would result in an unusable system (I'd lose my bin dir...).

How should I proceed? 

ErikLast edited by equaeghe on Fri May 13, 2005 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jdgill0

equaeghe,

If you log in as root -- i.e. not your user first, then doing su -- you should be able to unmount /home.

To do everything else (even including /home), boot from a liveCD and do the labeling from it, this way nothing is mounted period.

----------

## equaeghe

Thanks jdgill0,

Your /home suggestion worked.

Of course a liveCD is the definitive solution.  Knoppix allowed me to access /, but for the partitions in LVM2 partition I'll probably (have to) get the latest gentoo LiveCD.  I think Ill manage... will mark this as solved afterwards.

Erik

----------

